# Debain ISDN -> isapnp ?



## Sinac (31. März 2003)

Hallo!
Habe schon gesucht und gesucht, aber weder hier noch bei google
bin ich weiter gekommmen!
Also, ich versuche schon seit langem meine ISDN Karte unter
Debian Woody zum laufen zu bekommen.
Die Karte ist eine Sedlbauer Teledat 100.

Das Hisax Modul und alles andere was ih für ISDN brauche hab
ich schon eingebunden und Kernel neu compilert.
Jetzt würde ich ja ganz gerne mit modprobe den Treiber laden,
aber dazu brauche ich ja ein paar Parameter, wenn die Manpage
mir keinen Müll erzählt hat =)

modprobe hisax.o protocol=2 type=15 irq=5 io= ???

Protocol und Type sind ja klar und IRQ wird mir
beim Booten ja auch angezeigt, aber wo um alles in der
Welt bekomm ich die IO Adresse her???

Hab schon mit "pnpdump -c > isapnp.conf" und dann
"isapnp isapnp.conf" versucht das zu regeln, aber
dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung voon wegen
"isapnp.conf:49 -- Fatal - IO range check attemped while device activated

Auf die Situation geht aber leider keine der Zahlreichen HowTo s
für ISDN unter Debian ein...

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

